# Solid Fuel Range to heat 15 Rads



## K3AAK (19 Oct 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on the best solid fuel range / cooker that will heat 15 radiators.
I live in a L shaped 4 bed bungalow I am intending on putting in a solid fuel range cooker that will heat the radiators, the water and allow me to cook.I will be using logs and coal. I am planning to put in a thermal store tank that will allow me to use the oil as a back up and in the future to have some solal panels fitted for the summer. I have researched some the Stanley Donard only heat up to 12 rads.Any advice or experience would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Sandals (19 Oct 2011)

have stanley superstar (now called donard) 2001 (purchased in 2003 as shop demo, put in 2004) Have five bed bungalow and its fab, heats all rads, except really the last one in the line as we'v 19 rads, mixture of double/single, long/short ones). we use turf.

the position of the range is NB to consider as our back of the range is to the utility room and this is always lovely and toasty but this room rarely used, would have been much better to have had range backing off the hall or other better used room.....


----------



## K3AAK (19 Oct 2011)

Thank's for that, will do some research on that model, I am planning on backing the range on to the conservatory wall as it's freezing in the winter, there's no radiators in there (yet)!! Might squeeze 1 or 2 in there but don't want to completely overload the system.
Was this your first range or did you have one previous to that?


----------



## Sandals (20 Oct 2011)

It was our first range in new build and got that one cos relation had a black one (no glass on the oven door), just we were lucky to purchased an unused two year old model for €2K less as the new model was not having the glass oven door anymore. its cream and very easy to clean.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Oct 2011)

Don't forget if it's a double panel rad, it will count as two rads. Beware of sales talk.


----------



## Sandals (21 Oct 2011)

did a count all rads double (small) with two long single rads in hall and small single in en-suite and utility toilet.


----------



## lowCO2design (21 Oct 2011)

K3AAK said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on the best solid fuel range / cooker that will heat 15 radiators.
> I live in a L shaped 4 bed bungalow I am intending on putting in a solid fuel range cooker that will heat the radiators, the water and allow me to cook.I will be using logs and coal. I am planning to put in a thermal store tank that will allow me to use the oil as a back up and in the future to have some solal panels fitted for the summer. I have researched some the Stanley Donard only heat up to 12 rads.Any advice or experience would be very much appreciated.


you havent mentioned the kw output of the unit or the floor area/year of your home? you do seem to suggesting that your home is well insulated etc as your talking about thermal stores & solar panels?


----------



## Shane007 (21 Oct 2011)

You are also better to size the radiators from a sizing chart to obtain their output. Measure them and compare to chart. Then add then all together to determine the required output of the range. Also allow for losses in pipework, north facing rooms, etc.


----------



## Vapona (26 Oct 2011)

DavyJones said:


> Don't forget if it's a double panel rad, it will count as two rads. Beware of sales talk.


Indeed. Some stove shops are notorious liars.


----------

